# Second Trip to Cherokee took GoPro



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

This time I decided to make a little video. It was a blast headed to somewhere with cold waters and trout this weekend not staying here in te boat traffic. Hope you all like the video,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAqPkLLZ33A


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Were you sight fishing? I enjoyed the video!!


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks I was sight fishing for the most part, there were a few pools I dry cast into and got lucky. Where I caught the big brookie was a deep pool. The others though up first I could see laying in the pool in the sun. Glad you liked the video. I hope to make another one this weekend. Cant beat the price of trip and license. Only 10.00 for permit.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice !!! Gotta trip coming up in Oct.,Getting antsy.....................

Robin


----------

